# Selling boat, title question ?



## riverhawk (Jul 31, 2007)

From what I understand boats in Georgia are not titled? I only have a bill of sell.   
If I sell my boat to someone in Florida What would we or myself (me and the buyer) need to do to obtain a title? If it matters I’m not the original owner. Thanks, Brian


----------



## Otis (Jul 31, 2007)

good question. I bought a boat here in Ga and all I got was the bill of sale. Been wondering if I move and sale it what happens? Make sure you have the title for the trailer though. 2 different things and my trailer did come with a title.


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 31, 2007)

riverhawk said:


> From what I understand boats in Georgia are not titled? I only have a bill of sell.
> If I sell my boat to someone in Florida What would we or myself (me and the buyer) need to do to obtain a title? If it matters I’m not the original owner. Thanks, Brian




Being that you reside in GA, you don't have to do anything other than provide the buyer with a Bill of Sale.  The BOS should list the ID #'s off of the boat, motor and the trailer along with the year manufactured and Manufacturers name and model number of each item, if known.  

It will be the buyers responsibility to title the boat in the State that he resides in if it is required.


----------



## riverhawk (Jul 31, 2007)

slowrollin said:


> Make sure you have the title for the trailer though. 2 different things and my trailer did come with a title.




That I didn’t think about either. When I bought the boat  he didn’t give me a title. The trailer was a lawn mower trailer that was converted to a small boat trailer. I think he was using another trailer tag on it when he towed it to save money. Would this be considered a homemade trailer? If so, do I need to have trailer titled  as a homemade trailer before I sell or could the buyer do this after the sell?
Thanks for the quick responses


----------



## stev (Jul 31, 2007)

The dealership you bought can get a title for your boat.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 31, 2007)

Trailers in Georgia are not titled either.  You have to get a tag, so they are registered.  Trailers are sold with a bill of sale also.


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 31, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Trailers in Georgia are not titled either.  You have to get a tag, so they are registered.  Trailers are sold with a bill of sale also.




Ditto what Twenty five ought six said, though to take it one step further, if the trailer is homemade it would require an inspection and an ID No. affixed to it before the county will sell you a tag for it.  The county tag office can provide you with an ID# and they can also inspect the trailer or you can call any LEO out to inspect it.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 31, 2007)

riverhawk said:


> From what I understand boats in Georgia are not titled? I only have a bill of sell.
> If I sell my boat to someone in Florida What would we or myself (me and the buyer) need to do to obtain a title? If it matters I’m not the original owner. Thanks, Brian



Be sure to transfer the registration, do not wait until the numbers expire.  You will not get a notice it will go to the former owner.  You should have ask him for the DNR registration card along with the bill of sale.  You will need the exact name on that card to make the transfer.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 31, 2007)

> Be sure to transfer the registration, do not wait until the numbers expire.



The numbers don't expire.  Even if you can't get a bill of sale for a boat that hasn't been registered in years, there's a process to get the registration transferred to you, but the registration numbers will stay the same.  As long as the boat is in Georgia, those registration numbers will be identified with that hull number.  The hull number is what you need to locate if you are going to register the boat in a title state.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 31, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> The numbers don't expire.  Even if you can't get a bill of sale for a boat that hasn't been registered in years, there's a process to get the registration transferred to you, but the registration numbers will stay the same.  As long as the boat is in Georgia, those registration numbers will be identified with that hull number.  The hull number is what you need to locate if you are going to register the boat in a title state.



Your numbers don't expire but the registration does. 
If you buy a boat from someone, the registration remains in their name until you transfer it.  It is much easier to make that transfer before the registration expires.

With the previous owners registration card it is pretty simple you just fill out the form for a transfer, the name from the Reg. card must be given on the form, send $3( i think) haven't transferred one this year.  Sold the last two before it was neccessary.


----------



## bassfan (Jul 31, 2007)

*Titles*

I have owned many a bass boat over the years. This has cost me many sales to out of state buyers, N.C., Florida, etc.. They just can't seem to understand the no title in Georgia. Everyone above is correct on different parts. The main thing is that he can file for title in his own state once he has purchased it. I've sold three to out of state buyers this way. Hope this helps.


----------

